# Clomid and Mooncups for fertility



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Evening all,

Been doing some research this afternoon on mooncups and keeping the swimmers near the cervix. I have come across these "instead" cups and these seem to be a lot smaller and look like they will fit closer.

http://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/instead-cups-for-fertility/950IC6.html

Anyone used/using these and any thoughts??

/links


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

There have been a few girls that have used them. There was talk of it on one of the previous crazy clomid chatter threads a while back in Jan/Feb or March I think. I'm sure if you did a search with the keywords it will come up (I'm going to try now and will get back). Otherwise sure someone will be along soon to add some thoughts.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried to do a search and it didn't come up. But if you go to this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254174.408 then there is a discussion towards the end (think about page 32 or 22/23 Feb). Hope that helps. xx


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you honey pie, sorry for late reply not been getting my notifications this week so have missed a lot.  I am going to order some today and give it a whirl, cant hurt can it !

Hugs xx


----------



## Butterfly83 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hiya I've heard of these and would be really interested to know how you got on with them thinking about maybe getting some


----------

